# Change 400D to EOS M



## risuky (Jun 4, 2013)

Good morning,

Currently I have an EOS 400 with its 7 years ... and I would like to renew the camera. He had thought about the Canon EOS M with 22mm pancake and use it with the adapter that I have 18-55 of 400.

The price I get for 499 eur.

Ye or you would buy the EOS M or would pass directly to the 650D?

My use is normally travel, tours, nothing professional use.

Thank you very much and... Sorry for my bad english...


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Cange 400D to EOS M*

I use my EOS-M as a backup body for when I'm either not wanting to carry lots of gear or when I don't feel it would be safe to take my 6D plus lens. Whilst I'm getting some great photos from it with the 22mm prime, I'm not sure I'd like it as my only camera and remember that the M-EF adaptor is near as much as the EF-M 18-55mm lens which is smaller and is supposed to work better on the EOS-M than using the adaptor.

Depends what you want, the M won't be great for fast action and can be as infuriating as the AF on a compact camera, so go try, along with the 100D/SL1 and the 650D - all are great light cameras and will end up costing you very little over their life.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have the M, but I wouldn't use it to replace either of my DSLRs.

The 600D or 650D would be the best replacement. The better AF of the 650D is probably worth the upgrade given the margin between the two has dropped.

You'll find either of the 600 or 650 a natural fit, I would drop the lens from the 400, the IS versions are vastly better for a small premium over the body only. Do bear in mind that you would also need the adaptor, and to carry the adaptor around. Your M is no longer that compact, which defeats it's whole reason for being.

The M is great for what it is and I'm a huge fan. You'll be dissapointed going from a DSLR to the M, if you are expecting the same operation etc.

Maybe even just hold back a bit, as new M system lenses and a new body is supposed to be round the corner, and these may address the issues most DSLR users have transitioning to the M.


----------



## risuky (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you very much for your opinions.
At first I did not want to leave the 400D, but if it is true that it starts giving errors and has over 7 years. What I had thought was to acquire the M to sandwich the use of the two, since I want to buy kit for 499 includes: body, flash, adapter mounts and pancake that looks good.

Nor give professional use thought it would be a good choice interspersed with the M for trips and stuff and if I wanted to do something more serious would always have the 400D.

Because maybe have 2 DSLR is a bit waste of money, right?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not really, the 400D is a great camera, I remember mine fondly. If you don;t need video and are happy with its performance then yeah keep using it. The new cameras are better, things like live view, and usable higher ISO's are great, wireless flash is really useful as is the flip out screen. The new cameras will do almost everything a little better than the 400D, but that doesn't make the 400D a bad camera.

You might actually be better buying a Canon 40mm f2.8 pancake. More compact package, camera you know and love using, and if / when the 400 dies the 40 will work on whatever you buy in the future, canon wise at least.

Best of all, the 40mm is cheap!


----------



## risuky (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe it's a question something crazy ... But it's a lot of craziness bought this camera eos M almost always use the 22mm (I draw much attention this pancake) and if I need something else to take the 400d????


----------

